# Has anyone tried HD free waterless??



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was looking at this and the 3D waterless wash on the Autobrite website recently. I was wondering if anyone has used either product and what they think of them, from what i gather they are made by the same firm. Prices look quite good for the 5 litres.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah I`ve got the 3D version, nice to use and very effective.
Very similar to Freedom w/w.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If i bought the 5 litre and decanted it onto a 1 litre spray for instance, how many cars do you think it would do (1 litre)??


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> If i bought the 5 litre and decanted it onto a 1 litre spray for instance, how many cars do you think it would do (1 litre)??


All depends on how dirty and how often the vehicle is cleaned, but 3-5 should be possible.
You can also try diluting 1:1 as I found it still effective, leaving a good finish.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

The car is well protected and i don't let it get too dirty, i've used some similar products before, but these look very good value. Iv'e got ONR, but thought i'd try something else.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> The car is well protected and i don't let it get too dirty,


In that case you`ll not be disappointed Pete.


----------

